# Replace CF18  with Super Hornet



## canuck101 (22 Jul 2004)

Would it be better for canada to replace the cf 18 with Super Hornet.  They would be new aircraft and would last us 20 to 25 years.  The JSF would be in production by then what do you think.


----------



## atticus (22 Jul 2004)

Is the JSF that new super-fighter (the X-35) the Air Force is supposedly getting in like 30 years?


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (22 Jul 2004)

Replacing the CF18s with the Super Hornet would eliminate the need for the JSF therefore the JSF would never be acquired.  The JSF should be in production in the next 5-8 years and be operational shortly there after with the US and the UK.  The CF18s are currently being being modified so that they are able to survive for abhout 10-15 more years until they are replaced, more than likely with the JSF.  Canada has already invested in the developement of the JSF and it seems to be a lock to be the next new fighter aircraft.  The F/A22 is just too expensive for Canada's needs and the Eurofighter, Rafale, Gripen, and the Super Hornet are using fighter technology almosta full generation behind the JSF.


----------



## Harrier101 (24 Jul 2004)

If you guys and gals think they are gonna spend any $ on new jets in the near future, forget it. 1963 was when the first sea-king took to the sky in CF colours, and the last sea-king to wear the CF colours will be 2010, thats when the full fleet of Sikorsky's will be delivered. Thats a life span of what?........47 years for a chopper? Lets apply that methodology to our CF-18's, Deal signed in 1980....3.2 billion$ (do we see a similarity?) and delivered in 1982 to Cold lake. Mmmmm.....1982 + 47 years= 2029. Yep. thats about right, I would not expect the mere mentioning of new jets by the bumbling suits in Ottawa till 2023. By then, we will be buying used JSF.


----------



## canuck101 (24 Jul 2004)

I know that i am dreaming in colour when i talk about super hornets but it was only a few years ago when the US offered to take our aging CF 18 and replace them with around 70 Super Hornets. But the government in power said no.  They would have upgraded them and sold to other countries that wanted them, and just think we only have about 70 cf 18 ready to deploy now.  I don't see any problem buying refurbished JSfs They would be upgraded before we would buy them. I know that is not going to happen our governments wait till the last moment before they have to put money down on new equipment.  Then they never want to upgrade the equipment. ;D

cheers


----------



## Sheerin (24 Jul 2004)

Do you have a link for that (the US giving us Super Hornets in exchange for our CF-188s?)


----------



## canuck101 (24 Jul 2004)

My Father worked at NDHQ and now is retired but he worked in the same building where Officers in charge of supplying equipment needed to keep the Cf 18's working were.  My father was at that time in the office that took care of getting parts and ordering new Asw equipment for Sea Kings and the Auroa's.  His office was just down the hall.  The officers told my father that the US had offered this to the government.  we would have returned all our old cf 18 and in exchange get half as many but they would be the Super hornet.  At that time the manufacture had customers that want used f 18 which would be cheaper than new ones.   They would be upgraded of course but still be cheaper than new one.  The manufacture wanted some of the planes.  Canada had the most flying hours logged on f 18's and wanted to run tests of some of them.  He worked at Rockliffe air base till he retired five years ago as a warrant officer.  He was also a AVS tech working on the Sea kings in shearwater from 82 to 86.  I can not give you a website were i got the info from because i don't have one.  The US gave us a chance to upgrade the planes since as you know our figthers can not communicate with other NATO counties since it takes us so long to purchase upgrades.

IF you find this hard to believe how do you think we got the subs that we have now.  The us and Britain both have nuclear subs and wanted to have exercises with none nuclear subs and lookie the British happen to have four that they were not using and we did not pay cash but instead let them use our bases in the west for army exercises in exchange.


----------



## atticus (24 Jul 2004)

We did pay 1 british pound for four of those Victoria Class subs along with letting them use our bases to train their soldiers.


----------



## canuck101 (24 Jul 2004)

ouch 1 pound sorry missed that but when i said exercises i meant using the bases in the west.

cheers


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (24 Jul 2004)

the deal was to replace the cf18s with surplus c/d models so we wouldn't have to upgrade the cf18s.


----------



## air533 (17 Mar 2005)

.


----------



## Freddy Chef (18 Mar 2005)

Some info on F/A-18E/F

http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/f-18.htm

Since the US Navy is using the F/A-18E/F to replace the F-14, something about it must be decent.

On the note of something different: why not replace the CF-18 with the F-15E? The older airframe technology may be cheaper, and it still has excellent performance. Just doesn't have stealth features like the F/A-22. [Didn't seem to bother Israel or South Korea when they bought the F-15E.]


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (24 Mar 2005)

I think Canada would get a better plane with the Typhoon.  
Just my 2 cents...


----------

